# Big Storm on map for Friday



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Go to Accu-weather.com then check out the blog section on the left side.Go to Meto-Maddness snow storm for friday.


----------



## Snaaar (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, thanks. After reading the blog and realizing this monster storm is only days away, I ran out today and bought two more plow trucks. 





Sorry, couldn't resist. All this mud and fog is going to my head.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*yes.I even laughed at your reply*

Plow trucks are really dropping in price last 3 weeks.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

HMMM wonder why? 
Go ahead I deserve it call me a dick.LOL



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Same boat as you*

The fog is so thick I cannot see my trucks outside.The only way I see them is when I walk the dog.I am in the same boat as everyone else.No snow no steak for dinner,just peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

you are not kidding:crying:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We were supposed to get 2-4 on Tuesday (a left over from the nasty storm in the mid-states but once again NOTHING! I am going to market my truck as a "anti snow truck" which is when I drive by I will gaurantee there will be absolutly no friggin snow.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Rihgt now Accuweather says a mild slushy mix for Friday, no accumulation on any day for Western MA in the whole 15 day outlook (thoguh not much past a few days is really worth much).


----------

